# My First Drawing in Many Years



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am new here and not very computer savvy so I hope this works.
This is the first drawing I have done in 30 +/-years. This little guy is graphite on medium weight Strathmore. Be gentle.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Awww. This little guy is adorable.

Welcome to the forum. If you need any help navigating the web site just click on my name and write a message. I will be happy to help you if I can.

To load pictures to your albums:
>create an album. Click on "user CP" above and select "Picture and Album"
>after you have uploaded a picture be sure to write something in the field Caption over what is already there. If you don't do that others will get the error "Invalid Album" when trying to view your picture-- it's a glitch on this web site.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Terry Curley.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job!!!! That's a fantastic comeback piece for sure. I look forward to seeing more of your art. 

The only thing I could recommend for your next piece is to try and elimate your hard edges (outlines) that you have defining your ground and your rock. 

Two thumbs up from me...and welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Great job!!!! That's a fantastic comeback piece for sure. I look forward to seeing more of your art.
> 
> The only thing I could recommend for your next piece is to try and elimate your hard edges (outlines) that you have defining your ground and your rock.
> 
> Two thumbs up from me...and welcome to the forum btw.


Thank you and you are so right about the "hard edges", I will try to keep that in mind.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice work Susan, such a cheeky looking fellow, I would just echo what Chanda said about the hard edge outlines.
Looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow! This is really good for 30 years! Just goes to show you that you don't lose it in drawing.. it's kind of like riding a bicycle!

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Wow! This is really good for 30 years! Just goes to show you that you don't lose it in drawing.. it's kind of like riding a bicycle!
> 
> D


Thank you! This kind of surprised me, thought I was just going to try a quick sketch and he popped out!

Due to lack of practice my ability is sporadic, much work ahead. Thus the "Artist Wannabe".


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well my opinion Susan, you should change it to "Artist Extraordinaire in Training" 

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Well my opinion Susan, you should change it to "Artist Extraordinaire in Training"
> 
> D


You are too kind!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, nice work! Loved the texture of his skin!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

